# Mealie Noms



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Recently while cleaning I found these tiny plastic cups from I had kept because I thought they were cute. I washed one out and it was the perfect size for serving a cup o' mealies for Inky.

Yeah, yeah, out bein' adorable, heh









WHAT? Do I... do I smell... mealiez?!?!









Hmm, sure smells like them... <<insert jaws dun dun dun here>>









OMNOMOMNOMNOMNOM (lmao look, he takes an enormous shark bite, like 5 mealies at once)









Big Om









Zoomed in nommage









Nom









Om









Nom









Aannnnndddd... CHEESE! Do I gots mealie guts in my teef?









I am sure glad my camera is fast, this all happened in at most 20 seconds. Too funny!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics LG  Inky is so cute  Love the closeup.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahahaha oh my gaw so cute ^-^
Inky is adorable!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I giggled. Inky is such a little ham, he loves that camera. The pictures are so clear, and he looks wonderful. Love the gaping maw, too cute.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i love hedgies' faces when they eat  

beautiful pics.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I need the camera you have! I can never get good pictures of LF because it happens so fast and my camera is slower than a slug. What kind is it?

Fantastic pictures of Inky! I love the captions; he seems like a great fella! =)
Oh by the way, where do you get your meal worms from?


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

What a little ham! So cute and so funny!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind comments! 

Littlefootsmama- Thank you! I just recently got it, it's a Canon Digital Rebel XSi, they're pretty inexpensive for the quality. It takes about 3.5 shots a second for continuous shooting. Flash always helps the picture quality in lower lighting, too.

I raise my own mealies. I am trying to keep it smaller (was getting 1000's each month), but I have 3 tubs, one for younger worms, one for bigger worms, and one for laying beetles. I have a constant supply for Inky (who eats a lot, 10+ a night to keep his weight on), my rats, mice, reptiles, etc.

I bought my original batch from Sunshine Mealworms, every batch I've had from them has been good. I tried to find their website for you but they seem to be down atm.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Inky is so precious  You have the cutest cups and dishes I swear lol  I always try keeping my eye out for cute ones but I never seem to run across many.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You should see the mini starbucks cup I got today! They were giving out samples of their iced coffee and I kept it. Let's see how many extra miles Inky will run after licking up that caffeine residue. :lol:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

:lol: This really made me laugh!! How adorable is that???? 
I wish my camera was fast enough to catch Quilly eating his mealies. But nahhh mines pretty darn slow. hehe.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the pictures! Especially the close up & the last one - the caption is awesome! I can't believe how big his teeth are! Cholla has little bitty teeth. (My toes fear for the future)
And this is the first time I've had camera-envy. Awesome - thanks so much for posting them!


----------

